# GSD and Dolphin video



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

My SIL posted this on my FB wall today. I won't give my opinion of it right now, but would like to know how others view it, if you don't mind checking it out and sharing your thoughts.






Thanks in advance for any replies!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I personally would of had better control over Stark if we were in that situation (ex. leash) but it doesn't seem like they really expected him to jump in?

I would be scared the dolphins would hurt my dog... but that's just me. That, and him going under the boat or getting caught in the lures (fishing line).


----------



## King&Skylar (Jun 3, 2010)

Yikes! I definitely would have had the dog on a leash!!!


----------



## CassandGunnar (Jan 3, 2011)

I think that's a great way to get your dog seriously injured.....or worse.
Spinning props, hooks and not to mention that I'm pretty sure a dolphin could do major damage to a dog.
I don't think the owner was too happy.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

Since the dog didn't get hurt, it was amusing but I wouldnt be happy if that happened to my dog.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Don't you know- dogs and dolphins are best buds! Dolphin Rescues Pet Dog From Shark Attack (Video)

More seriously- I'd never let it happen. The owners were quite foolish to let the dog get close enough to jump in. However, I don't think the dolphins would show interest- I'd be more concerned about the prop and fishing lines...


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

NM the little dolt just knocked the iPad out of my lap and onto the floor. 
Get me some dolphins.


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

My SIL actually thought I'd enjoy the video, I guess because it had a shepherd in it. Watching it made me cringe and think about all the things I would have done differently.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

Dolphins can actually be pretty aggressive when they want to be. Very dangerous situation.


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

Yoko never goes on the boat without her life jacket on. It has a great handle on it to pull her up in case she ever goes in unplanned. She does play in the water on shore though. 

Ya think the first thing the guys in the video would have done would be to stop the boat, DUH!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Yikes, dolphins or not, I wouldn't be letting my dog run around at the front of the boat while it was moving. Maybe not such a huge deal if the boat is stopped and the dog jumped out, but didn't it occur to them that they could have run their dog over?


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

dawnandjr said:


> Ya think the first thing the guys in the video would have done would be to stop the boat, DUH!


It looks like he did that, that's why the boat kept floating away... to actually *stop* the boat would require the props to rotate backwards, which would have been _really_ dangerous.


----------



## GSD_Xander (Nov 27, 2010)

I thought it was cute that the dog was so interested in the dolphins and enjoyed watching them but when he jumped in that definitely made me nervous. Dolphins, especially those wines, are wild and could seriously hurt a dog. Someone else said that they didn't expect the dog to jump in - I agree - I don't think they expected it but they definitely could have done more to prevent it. 

Thankfully the dog didn't get injured.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

dawnandjr said:


> Yoko never goes on the boat without her life jacket on. It has a great handle on it to pull her up in case she ever goes in unplanned. She does play in the water on shore though.
> 
> Ya think the first thing the guys in the video would have done would be to stop the boat, DUH!


This is the first thing I thought of ... I'd never let a dog on a boat that wasn't wearing a life jacket. 

But like someone else mentioned, if you don't look at the dangers that might have happened and didn't, it was kind of funny.


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

elisabeth_00117 said:


> I personally would of had better control over Stark if we were in that situation (ex. leash) but it doesn't seem like they really expected him to jump in?
> 
> I would be scared the dolphins would hurt my dog... but that's just me. That, and him going under the boat or getting caught in the lures (fishing line).


Me too. I let Sage swim in the river without a life jacket. If he gets on the boat he wears a life jacket. All humans aboard also wear a life jacket. Though here we have Asian Carp that leap out of the water. I know several people who have been knocked out or into the water from the fish hitting them. Sage is never allowed to roam free on the boat.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Agree with the life jacket, but I think that hindsight is 20/20 about the dog going in the water. 

I am glad that no one panicked and they were able to get the dog back into the boat, and I was impressed by the few unhappy sounds directed at the dog, which I would have probably done too, even if it was my fault for not thinking the dog would jump in, only mine would have probably been a little more colorful.


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

I would never let my dog do that, you could tell he was going to jump in, Dolphins are extremely powerful and the impact of a hard ram to the dogs ribcage could have killed the dog, they are wild animals and if they had felt threatened could attack, it was plain stupid not having a controlling leash on that dog, along with of course a life jacket.


----------



## marshies (May 18, 2011)

I don't think the owners were expecting the dog to jump into water when they were far out enough to have dolphins. That being said, I would be SO scared and worried if it were my dog.


----------



## blehmannwa (Jan 11, 2011)

All's well that end's well. I was impressed with the calmness of the owner.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

That was stupid for sure. You could see it coming.

Our water search dogs are on the front of the boat like that (often hanging way over the edge) and I am always anxious about the prop because they can loose their footing even though we train them NOT to jump in.

His dog has been in the water off the boat before - I am certain because it was nothing to get him to swim to the side of the boat to be pulled in.


----------

